# Do that many people use Live View for pics primarily over normal Viewfinder?



## cayenne (Nov 20, 2012)

I've been reading some posts here, and a thought occured to me...seems a lot of people, more than I'd have thought...are mentioning regularly using Live View for stills.

Now, I use it when doing video, it is kinda forced on you...but for stills, I've rarely used it...in fact, I really don't know how to get most of the settings I want on it yet, planning to sit with manual over the holidays and read up on that.

But I primarily use the regular old view finder, to see focus, use metering there, etc.

When shooting stills, I only really take the camera down from eye level to look at the back to maybe play back an image or two when I'm not sure of the exposure...

Anyway, just curious how many use the Live View primarily when shooting stills, and if so...why? What's the advantages?
It seems a little awkward for me...to hold the camera out in front of me, and at that angle to me, not as easy to spin the shutter speed wheel, or dial the aperture on the back...etc.

Why do you like it if you use it?

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## Drizzt321 (Nov 20, 2012)

For primary shooting? No, not me. But when I'm doing something on sticks (macro, landscape, etc), or with support and I want to fine-tune manual focusing, then I often will. Or I'm having to hold it up over my head to try and get a shot.


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 20, 2012)

I use live view mostly for landscapes and maybe previewing some shots I'd like to make. There are some cases where it is very difficult to meter. You would have to go for spot metering and then averaging it manually through your head. An easier way to do this is to go for live view. It may not be as accurate but at least you have the general idea of how your shot would turn out. But saying this, I'd do it mostly for still objects. For moving objects, I'd rely on my viewfinder more and EV adjustments to get the metering right. This is just from my experience with 500D. I don't know if it will be easier when using higher end bodies since I know they have better metering capability than 500D.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 20, 2012)

Live view is at its best for studio portraits where it is used while the camera is tethered to a computer. I use it extensively that way.
It is also useful for manual focus lenses, since you can magnify 5 or 10X and get more accurate focus.
I'd guess that only 1 or 2% of users use it that way.


----------



## Hector1970 (Nov 20, 2012)

I use live view to focus. At 10x it's great to manually focus to the part you want in focus.
Everything from Macro, to Landscape, to portrait , to shooting the moon benefit from Live view.
If's it clear at 10X on Liveview it's very in focus.
I'd recommend using it.


----------



## Stu_bert (Nov 20, 2012)

Yup, concur with others. Manual focus for landscapes etc. I chose the hyperfocal distance and focus there at 10x magnification. Avoids AF hunt, avoids changing the lens / body position to focus. Allows simple composition - rules of thirds, and finally allows me to tune exposure in real time before I shoot (visually / using the RGB overlay)

For any "static" subjects, I'm not sure why I would **not** use LV


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 20, 2012)

With the TS-E and MP-E 65, I use almost exclusively live view. In particular with the TS-E lens, it's the best way to get the metering correct.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Nov 21, 2012)

I use LV for any TS-E lens or macro-style shots.

Even for some wildlife photography it is useful if you have a moment to settle down and check focus, even with a big zoom lens.

Really it comes down to knowing what the situation calls for. The viewfinder's main reason for being is speed and ergonomic use, at the cost of precision (at least since the Live View revolution; but before this, arguably I think you could say that viewfinders were a departure from the ground glass method of image composition). I would have no complaints if I could use the viewfinder for everything, but I end up using Live View a significant portion of the time, at least half, outside of wildlife photography.


----------



## cayenne (Nov 21, 2012)

Ok, thanks.

What ya'll have indicated, are the few times I used LV....on tripod, getting zoom in for focus on things at times manually...etc.

I was just getting from some things I read, that many seemed to be saying they were using it for hand held...and using it primarily over the viewfinder...

C


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 21, 2012)

I use Live view for photo's regularly with Magic Lantern peaking. I particularly find it useful when doing any sort of closeup or macro work. I've found it quite difficult to find the inside edge of a lenses range when up close through the view finder. For some reason it will take pics completely out of focus when you are inside the close focus point of a lens.

If you have older manual lenses, the ML focus peaking feature in live view is the only way to go.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Area256 (Nov 21, 2012)

cayenne said:


> I was just getting from some things I read, that many seemed to be saying they were using it for hand held...and using it primarily over the viewfinder...



For a while I shot a lot of real estate (4-6 houses a day). For that exposure simulation was a god send, since normal metering breaks down indoors, and you are stuck balancing indoor light, window light, and flash - so auto anything isn't an option. I would use live view to set my base exposure, use the AF-ON button to take one focus reading, then shoot a few frames handheld with different flash settings and angles.

So for that work, I was actually using live view over the viewfinder. For almost everything else, aside from the already mentioned landscape and macro and manual focus lenses, I use the viewfinder. However there are some applications where using handheld live view can come in very handy.


----------



## moocowe (Nov 21, 2012)

Live view is essential for me using manual focus at fast apertures. The focus screen in my 7D doesn't allow me to accurately focus at anything wider than f/4.
To see what I mean, focus on something in the foreground and take shots at f/1.4 & f/4, then compare the background rendition in those images to what you actually see through the viewfinder.
Not an issue with interchangeable focus screens, but I'd rather not put an aftermarket screen in my camera.


----------



## Pyrenees (Nov 21, 2012)

Also comes in handy for candid street photography, where you don't want to make it too obvious who your subject(s) are.


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 21, 2012)

I use LiveView most of the time, when the cam is on a tripod. 
I use LV never, when my cam is not on a tripod. 

Especially in low light ... think cityscapes at night etc... - you can see much more on LV than in the optical viewfinder. Plus, for focussing STATIC scenes, the magnifier on LV is the single most precise method I now of.


----------



## ZoeEnPhos (Nov 21, 2012)

cayenne said:


> Why do you like it if you use it?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> cayenne



Hello Cayenne!


Good question you rised here!

* Mostly when photographing in the darkness of night-time and when the exposure simulation is particularly handy, 
when camera is on tripod with different lenses after sunset in night-time-photographing.
* When using 10x magnification to set manual focus when camera is on tripod for example when using my telelens with extenders, and to 
have the benefit of mirror-locking at the same time during exposure.
* When using my TS-E 17L/24LII/90mm to set the critical focus when using tilt in closeup/landscape/cityscapes

(One observation - when I am using recently the live-view with my 5DM3, I was a bit surprised (un-scientifically noted!), that the 5DMK3 consumes battery,
a bit faster compared with my 5MK2? I wonder if you have noted this "down-side" with live-view - but I always have at least three battery-packs with me!)


----------



## insanitybeard (Nov 21, 2012)

I wouldn't say I regularly use live view over the viewfinder but there are cases when it is invaluable- I found AF to not be not much good for astronomy, so the ability to use the 10x zoom in live view to accurately determine infinity focus for stars was excellent, plus trying to compose star shots isn't always easy so live view helps! Other than that it is useful for landscape work with a tripod where critical focus across the frame is required. It would also be useful for still life macro shots on a tripod and other studio work. As somebody else said, it can also be very useful for situations where you cannot get to the viewfinder- macro work low to the ground, camera on a tall tripod, overhead shot in a crowd.....


----------



## M.ST (Nov 21, 2012)

Viewfinder use 99 percent.
Liveview use 1 percent.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 21, 2012)

cayenne said:


> but for stills, I've rarely used it...



With Magic Lantern lv has the absolute killer features focus peaking, zebras, magic zoom - so for carefully composed shots I have gotten to like it because mf is easier plus with the swivel screen of the 60d it's less awkward in many angles on a tripod.


----------



## cocopop05 (Nov 21, 2012)

As many have mentioned already, I use is to ensure manual focus is set accurately.


----------



## rpt (Nov 21, 2012)

Mostly the viewfinder. Live view when shooting video or when shooting at arms length...


----------



## florianbieler.de (Nov 21, 2012)

I use Live View 10x zoom for my Samyang 14mm to check the focus, also I used it for portraits the first time last week as I was using a tripod, had extremely narrow focal points due to f/2, set the focus in 10x zoom in live view, worked quite well I must say. Never used Live View before, not on 5D3 and also not on my old 500D.


----------



## te4o (Nov 21, 2012)

I use a Zacuto Z Finder 3.0 on a 5D3 for stills MOST OF THE TIME. I put the ML 2.0 on if lighting is complex with the life histogram on screen. Actually, since I received it I haven't missed focus with my fast MF primes, using magnification 5 and 10 from the SET button. And I manage to go proper ETTR. Composition is easier as the VF assisting lines don't run at 1/3 and 2/3. And I stopped worrying about blinking or not blinking AF dots.

The reason to use a Zacuto was quite tragic. I had ordered a Brightscreen in August but the man making them died two weeks later, so my order stagnated and got lost (with the money unfortunately which I know consider donation to the family). There is NO brightscreen any more. So, I went the other way and must say: LV has it's big advantages with MF Primes. On the 135 and 85/1.4 I don't use it, subjects move too fast. 

Unfortunately, even the well praised LCD is not capable at full resolution to give adequate focusing assistance: the 3x magnification from the Zacuto Z F demonstrates just that I can't rely on critical focus without 5x or 10x zoom. Even the ML peaking is not entrirely helpful as it is diffused. Peaking & B/W high contrast LCD & Zacuto works a dream in videography though. The cam becomes usable for videos suddenly...

I tend to monitor the sensor T regularly as I read here that it gets noisier with higher T. So, I plan the shot a few seconds, switch on LV, press the Zacuto against my (better) left eye, shift the square to 1/3 or middle for composition, have a look at the histo and pik a green ISO value (ML users know about this), go zoom 5x for portraits and more for critical and start shooting. One huge disadvantage is the time lag between a shot and the next one as the machine shows you the taken image, or even if disabled needs time to re-create the LV. But still, it is better than shooting ten times OOF...
Cheers


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 21, 2012)

With Magic Lantern lv has the absolute *killer* features 

I've seen too many posts from users who claim it *killed* their 5D MK III as well. I know that it can be removed, and the camera brought back to life, but I'm afraid to use it and mess up some important opportunities.


----------



## fr8oc (Nov 21, 2012)

Like others have said I use it for portraits and landscape when on a tripod. I like the focus at 10x zoom. It still feels a bit clumsy for me and at this point I can't see ever shooting in live mode while handheld.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 21, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've seen too many posts from users who claim it *killed* their 5D MK III as well.



Excuse me - if you run **alpha** software that's what _can_ happen, it's plastered all over the ml site, and ml menu on the 5d3 currently shows a big warning message before you can even enter the menu!

That's why I always recommend the 5d2 if you want ml now because it's stable on these proven bodies (like 60d) - if people don't want or cannot to read or listen it's hardly the fault of ml. Canon has a large testing staff, the ml devs have only early adopters who want the features now and are willing to take the risk.

Complaining about ml on new camera bodies is like sueing McDonald's because the coffee was hot...


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 21, 2012)

Ditto for what many have already said...

- Viewfinder 99% of the time for handheld (not sure how you would be able to steady the camera otherwise)
- Live View is great on a tripod or occasionally when holding camera in awkward positions.


----------



## MRLinVA (Nov 21, 2012)

I never used the Live View until I started shooting with TS-E lens. It allows for fast, easy and effective metering (the tilt shift lens do not allow for the camera's standard metering).


----------

